# Kitty practice shot.



## SimOtakuGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's good or not but I just had to share. My cat Diana looks soooo bored.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 15, 2012)

Severely overexposed.


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 15, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Severely overexposed.


And also Kitty's ears are cropped.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 15, 2012)

You have just a point and shoot, right?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 15, 2012)

thetrue said:


> You have just a point and shoot, right?



Camera Maker:  SANYO Electric Co.,Ltd.
Camera Model: VPC-S880
Image Date: 2012-11-12 21:02:18 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 5.8mm
Aperture: f/2.9
Exposure Time: 0.026 s (1/38)
ISO equiv: 200
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Center Weight
White Balance: Auto
Light Source: Flash
Flash Fired: Yes (Auto, return light detected)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Caption: SANYO DIGITAL CAMERA
Software: V1.01US


----------



## thetrue (Nov 15, 2012)

How in the world did you find that? Thanks! 

I wonder if that camera has a manual function...


----------



## BackroadsGal (Nov 16, 2012)

Very adorable kitty there!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 16, 2012)

thetrue said:


> How in the world did you find that? Thanks! ........



Pretty much all cameras record that info as part of the image file.  It's called EXIF (EXchangeable Information File) data, or metadata.




thetrue said:


> .........I wonder if that camera has a manual function...



Try looking in the manual.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 16, 2012)

Pull out a bit so that the ears aren't cropped off and keep the eyes in the right third of the shot.
And I agree, it's over exposed.


----------



## Mully (Nov 16, 2012)

You might save it by cropping tighter on just the face and fix the exposure


----------



## thetrue (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm aware that all image have EXIF data attached, but unless i download the image, I won't be able to find it. You're missing the point of my question about manual mode, sparky. Nevermind


----------



## SimOtakuGirl (Nov 16, 2012)

AlexanderB said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Severely overexposed.
> ...



I know I was wanting to get the ears in there since her ear is kind of cut (she was a stray when she was a kitten and a hawk must have tried to pick her up or something but dropped her) and it took me a lot of shots to get this one "good" one because my camera was acting funny in the weird lighting and the shot was taken at night with one lamp with low lighting. I'll try to get a better shot later today if I can. One thing I find hard to capture is cute moments with pets and wild life. They just move too fast. I have yet to get any pictures of any birds in my grandparent's yard, they have lots of woodpeckers and other birds but every time I go outside I scare them away and I can never get a good shot of them. I've tried with a butterfly before and the one "good" shot I got of it, isn't really so good after all. *Sigh* I don't know.


----------



## SimOtakuGirl (Nov 16, 2012)

BackroadsGal said:


> Very adorable kitty there!



Thank you :sillysmi:


----------



## mutewolf (Nov 16, 2012)

SimOtakuGirl said:


> AlexanderB said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



I've got 3 ferrets that are a nightmare to get pictures of. I find it best to have a second person on hand to "entertain" them. Keep them active and get that bright eyed look I love seeing in pictures. When I would photograph my cats back home, I'd pretty much just follow them around or sit in the same room with them until they ignored me (not hard) and go for it. They seemed just as likely to come rub their face on my lens as they were to fall asleep. haha.


----------



## SimOtakuGirl (Nov 16, 2012)

mutewolf said:


> SimOtakuGirl said:
> 
> 
> > AlexanderB said:
> ...



That's so cute. :sillysmi: My cat likes to get in shoe boxes and sit in them and I've actually tried to get pictures of that but she always moves the last second and then she quickly gets bored of the box and goes in the other room. I'm like  lol.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 16, 2012)

You punched your cat in the face with a flash.  Besides that, cute cat.


----------



## SimOtakuGirl (Nov 16, 2012)

fractionofasecond said:


> You punched your cat in the face with a flash.  Besides that, cute cat.



Now that makes me feel bad...


----------

